
Posterous adds autoposting to Delicious, Friendfeed, Vimeo, YouTube and more. - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/2009/06/25/posterous-adds-autoposting-friendfeed-youtube-delicious-picasa/
======
timf
I think if I was going to descend into this madness, tarpipe looks like the
best thing out there for it: <http://tarpipe.com/>

~~~
rantfoil
I tried to log in to Tarpipe using my Google credentials just now and it
completely failed. =/

~~~
timf
I could get in just fine with my Google credential... And to be clear: I've
never used it, I was just saying the workflow technology they're advertising
looks very useful for automating updates. It seems like the kind of thing
you'd want to fine tune, others may not want or need that.

